# Toyo vs Michelin Mileage



## holeshole (Mar 20, 2010)

In June 2011 I replaced all of the 215/70/15 Michelin Campers on my 2.3litre Ducato/Bessacarr with 225/70/15 Toyo HO9s, post http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-107200-days0-orderasc-10.html refers. The Michelins had done 28184 miles and had plenty (50%?) of tread left (front - more on the rear) but were 7 years old and showing signs of sidewall cracking.

The Michelins had been run at 80psi as per Fiat recommendation on the door post. The Toyos were (and the two remaining ones still are) run at the HO9 maximum pressure recommended by Toyo of 65psi. This recommendation was obtained from the Toyo technical manager after quoting weighbridge figures for front & rear axles (1.44 & 1.84 tonnes). Toyo advised that the maximum axle loading (assuming two wheels) permitted at 65psi was 2.24 tonnes.

Today I replaced the two front tyres with Michelin Agelis Camping, reverting back to the original 215 size and 80psi (this pressure is also marked on the side of the tyre) since the OFS Toyo reached the legal limit back in August having done 23292 miles, at which time it was swapped with the spare.

I did this before checking with this forum - silly! - but I thought the the Toyo life at 23292 miles was so much less than the previous Michelins at 28184 + 50%?, say 40K miles. However I now see that people are suggesting a much lower mileage for the new Michelin Agelis Camping compared to the old Michelin Camping - so perhaps 23K for the Toyo is not very much different to the Agelis Camping!

All in all a right minefield! Still considering whether to reduce the pressures in the Agelis Campers and putting the new tyres on the rear as seems to be the general recommendation.

Alan


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes the Agilis camping M+S will do less miles than the previous tyre.
The old tyres on mine were moved to the front and are now on 37k miles
I have the New Agilis on the rear.
French Rapido forum seem to suggest a considerable drop in longevity but as yet I cannot give you my experience.

personally 4x 225 75 16 michelins divided by 6 or 7 years is superb value


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

it's all down to which you want - long lasting tyres or grip.

You can't have both.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

BTW Alan
Do not go by the pressures on the door pillar! they are irrelevant without knowing your axle weights and are simply full pressure resulting in an often unnecessary hard ride.

Download this spreadsheet
http://www.mediafire.com/download/xw41899u63rkwnl/MotorTyres97.xls

Fill in your axle weights tyre sizes and load index etc and you'll get a good result


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

We simply contacted Michelin with the front and rear weights and they emailed us the correct pressures the next day Ann


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Holeshole
I am interested in this topic as my Hobby 750 (6 wheels) has the original Michelin Camping tyres and has done 58,000km and is 7yrs old this year. I have been putting 80psi in the back and 65psi in the front. The tread is fine and I cant find any cracks in the sidewalls. However they will be 8yrs old in January and I am going to get them examined this winter with a view to replacement. The spare has never come out of the rack.
I was interested in the comment that the Michelin Agilis doesnt give the same wear. I wonder what type of tyres are going on the new vans coming out of the factory at present. My priority would be long lasting tyres as I usually dont drive above 80-90kph. 
I have previously looked at the 'Tyres' forum and there are so many conflicting views I have gone dizzy.
Anyone with a new van this year what type of tyres are on it?
Ian


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

kevanna1959 said:


> We simply contacted Michelin with the front and rear weights and they emailed us the correct pressures the next day Ann


Michelin only quote the maximum pressure at the rear these days as they are convinced that all motorhomes are fully laden if not overloaded.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

My pressures are 50PSI front and 55PSI rear as recommended by Michelin (Agilis Campers) 6 years ago (replacements due next month).
Wear over 20,000 miles...front 4mm remaining....rear 5.5mm remaining.
Will replace with the same tyres and the same pressures.
As suggested Michelin have joined the 80PSI rears camp!!


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Going up a tyre size is always useful in my view as it gives more weight handling capacity and the possibility of longer life. 

Motorhomes are difficult to comment on as they do spend a lot of their lives at near maximum weights and they also do a lot of standing around.

We use Continental tyres on the Renault Trafics and have been pleased with their life, but these are commercial vans not motorhomes, so probably not a valid comparison.

The Discovery has Nexen Roadian A/T tyres, the trailers all run Hankook Commercial/Van tyres.

If I had a motorhome, I'd probably look at a van/commercial tyre.

Peter


----------

